# Quest - cinematic sounding piece (CSS)



## brandowalk (Sep 3, 2019)

Quest (pt.1)

Here is my latest cinematic style piece, "Quest". I recently purchased Cinematic Studio Strings after hearing some others here put it to good use and giving it props. This was my first go with it and I was quite pleased with the sound and interfaces etc. The rest of the samples are Piano in Blue and various Spitfire. Your feedback is greatly appreciated. 

Brandon 
www.musicbybrandonwalker.com


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice one!
What other libraries are involved here?


----------



## RemyB85 (Sep 4, 2019)

Great piece!


----------



## brandowalk (Sep 4, 2019)

RemyB85 - thank you. Glad you like it.


----------



## brandowalk (Sep 4, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> Nice one!
> What other libraries are involved here?



Thank you Meetyhtan! 

Besides CSS for strings, other libraries used for Quest were: 

Piano in Blue (main piano part and intro)
Spitfire Symphony Orchestra for most of the brass and woodwinds parts
Some Spitfire Studio Orchestra if I need some more brass power or something drier
Spitfire Percussion, Harp, and Orchestra Grand libraries


----------



## 4al.Coda (Sep 6, 2019)

Good job! Love it. 
I use CSS and I find it very nice. A little bit more "dark" than Spitfire, but very simple to use for film score. But I think that I prefer CSB ^^, the brass legato are really beautiful.


----------



## brandowalk (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you 4al.Coda! Yeah, not sure if "dark" or "warm" is the right comparison vs Spitfire. Either way, I like the sound of it. I don't have CSB, but the demos sound good. That may be my next purchase, or the coming spitfire BBC orchestra. I will check out your channel, I assume I will here some CSB there too.


----------



## zolhof (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi Brandon, thanks for sharing, I also enjoyed listening to your Flute Fantasie. The theme is now stuck in my head and I love it!


----------



## 4al.Coda (Sep 6, 2019)

brandowalk said:


> Thank you 4al.Coda! Yeah, not sure if "dark" or "warm" is the right comparison vs Spitfire. Either way, I like the sound of it. I don't have CSB, but the demos sound good. That may be my next purchase, or the coming spitfire BBC orchestra. I will check out your channel, I assume I will here some CSB there too.


Yeah BBC librarie may be my next purchase too, but I will wait awhile because I bought Cinematic Studio few months ago ^^ 
Indeed, I used in my last compositions CSB


----------



## brandowalk (Sep 9, 2019)

zolhof said:


> Hi Brandon, thanks for sharing, I also enjoyed listening to your Flute Fantasie. The theme is now stuck in my head and I love it!



Thank you Zolhof! Glad you like Flute Fantasie... I was on the fence on leaving it up on SoundCloud with my flute playing abilities . I'm planning on charting that piece out sometime soon, at least for flute & piano, and your message reminds me that I need to do this. Thanks again.


----------



## brandowalk (Sep 9, 2019)

4al.Coda said:


> Yeah BBC librarie may be my next purchase too, but I will wait awhile because I bought Cinematic Studio few months ago ^^
> Indeed, I used in my last compositions CSB



4al.Coda... CSB on your last composition, meaning your Skywalker re-score on YT? Sounding great. Is this new" original music, or mock up of existing music?


----------



## 4al.Coda (Sep 9, 2019)

brandowalk said:


> 4al.Coda... CSB on your last composition, meaning your Skywalker re-score on YT? Sounding great. Is this new" original music, or mock up of existing music?



Yeah, the Star Wars trailer rescore was made with CSB, CSS, CSSS and Spitfire Woodwind 
I only compose original music, ofen inspired by J.Williams, Goldsmith,... but I never made mock-up. On this video, the music used is one of my compositions made for an album. The original music lasts 6min, here it's a puzzle of some parts to try to follow the video rhythm. It's not perfect but I tried


----------



## brandowalk (Sep 9, 2019)

4al.Coda said:


> Yeah, the Star Wars trailer rescore was made with CSB, CSS, CSSS and Spitfire Woodwind
> I only compose original music, ofen inspired by J.Williams, Goldsmith,... but I never made mock-up. On this video, the music used is one of my compositions made for an album. The original music lasts 6min, here it's a puzzle of some parts to try to follow the video rhythm. It's not perfect but I tried



@4al.Coda Works well. Keep up the great work!


----------

